# Winner of the DBSTalk logo contest



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, as you can see, we have a new logo. Congratulations and thanks to Mark U for coming up with the concept and we will be shipping his free DVD. 

Thanks to all who entered!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Congratulations Mark.....That was a * VERY NICE* logo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

What More Can I Say?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Awesome! It was fun, and I wish to thank all the great inspiration on here. And I wish to say DBSTalk couldn't be possible without the overmoderation of the other site!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes It is an excellent Logo and Mark you did a nice job..I feel a need to say this..Why can't we just Talk about DBS without the digs at DBS Forums? They have their own way of doing things..Theres a lot of good people there..I'm tired of the Us vs. Them mentality that seems to be prevalent here at times.
This forum has grown a great deal since I visited some months back when Chris started it. 
IMO the best way for it to keep growing is to emphasize the positive aspects of this board rather than the "negatives" of another board. As I have said a number of times there is room for both.and we all want varations of the same things, including:

1. Good PQ
2. More programming
3. More sports
4 More locals
5. Better Equipment

My point is, users of both Forums have more in common than not..A Love of DBS technology mainly though..No need for the sniping..

Tim Lones
East Sparta, Ohio

PS.Chris or Scott feel free to move, edit or delete..I don't mean to be offensive to anyone..E-Mail me as well if you have any concerns..thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Tim, I've been posting here for a couple of months now and I can honestly say I've only seen 1 other post here regarding other forums.

I feel it's not positive for this board to allow it either.
Ocassionally we may see a remark, or a little dig about another board, but as an adult I just simply overlook it.I don't wanna make a big deal of it, if it continues to happen the moderators should step in. To keep posting on the issue can turn it into a flame war. In 2 months I've been hanging out here I've never seen a flame war or anyone get upset. All the peeps around here are wonderful. 

I personally come here alot, because its relaxed, I usually get a smile and a laugh from something here.  
Keep coming back, this board needs more people like you Tim.
Your presence has added a great wealth of DBS knowledge.
There's not doubt in my mind, your a Cleveland DMA guru. 

On the other hand, how did the 501 do ? Did it fire off those timers ok ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

It wasn't meant to be that way! I just meant I discovered DBSTalk when I was banned (for the second time) from DBSForums. Therefore I couldn't have entered the logo contest, and had a modified version of my logo (originally I used a different dish picture, and the logo was a different size, but the artistic concept is mine) win, because I would have never bothered to discover DBSTalk. Both sites are great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

You had a great idea for the logo, Gummy. Congrats on winning the contest! And nice to see that you're still around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

(sitting here with a REALLT red face) Sorry Gummy..didnt realize your real name was Mark..Nice to see ya..and congratulations again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

yes, my real name is Mark. I didn't admit it on here until I kinda had to by winning the contest. I usually have gone by the name Aaron (picked because it was first in a book of baby names )


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Darn, I was worng, I thought Aaron was your middel name, from a post you made on DBSForums back in June.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Actually Gummy it's nice to see that you "came clean". You will find that it's better and easier to stop hiding certain things about yourself. People will trust you more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Probably true Chris, probably very true. Though it's not all lies. I am indeed a part-time college student for example this year, like I said I was. I am a "pro" (as in I get paid, not I'm good) web designer. I am finishing high school this year. I have already started some college prep programs and some independent study, next year when I go to college, I will be studying for eventually getting an Elementary Education major and my Montana teaching certificate. I do want to teach 4th or 5th grade. Really, less is a lie than isn't. Still it feels good to finally admit the truth.


----------

